# Is using Febreze on my fursuit a bad idea?



## Wolfen320 (Aug 25, 2015)

Forgive me if this is the wrong place. Anyway, I got a fursuit packed away in a box for when I moved out to college. It was in there for several weeks. I got it out to show some people and it smells pretty musty and gross. Can I get some Febreze at Wal-Mart to freshen it up? I thought I read somewhere that it wasn't good for it, but I can't remember what he said. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2015)

Febreze will give you cancer.


----------



## Bodie_Z (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.stormfirestudios.ca/careguide.html

This site says it ok. Theres some more info about general care too if youre interested


----------



## Misomie (Aug 25, 2015)

No. Fabreeze will make the fur oily and disgusting after lots of use. 

Instead, opt for a watered down rubbing alcohol. Scrub your suit with it and even throw on baking soda to help with stench (unsure about use of vinegar). There are sprays designed for fursuits that are scented but your goal is to clean the suit and not hide the smell. When I go to cons, after wearing my suits they get sprayed with the rubbing alcohol/water mix and are left out to dry. This kills bacteria on the go and the smell will fade. 

When is the last time you washed your suit? Honestly, most suits can be tossed in the washing machine (have it inside out and put tails and paws in tied pillow cases to prevent fur from being torn) with some woolite. For airbrushed markings, I heard using shampoo designed for dyed hair works wonders on maintaining the colors (this method requires using the bathtub). Also, always use cold water and cold settings on fans and blowdryers.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Aug 25, 2015)

Febreeze is bad mojo. Get some End Bac II at your local Wallymart. Good stuff to kill off bacteria, the source of stinky funk. Also, don't leave it in a sealed tub - no air flow helps promote bacteria and mold.

If you don't already have one, I suggest getting a dive skin to help keep your suit clean by keeping body oils off the suit. Plus, it will help to keep you cooler by wicking away moisture.

HTH


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 25, 2015)

What he needs is good carpet cleaner.


----------



## Wolfen320 (Aug 25, 2015)

Okay, thank you for the help  I guess I'll just wash it.


----------



## Namba (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah do not under any circumstances use Febreze!!


----------



## Simo (Feb 23, 2016)

Seems like it'd be oily, and then smell bad, like Febreze.

How about Ozium? That seems to work well, you get it at pet and automotive stores. The Ozium company also make a spray called, 'That New Car Smell'. 

This way, you can also smell like a new car.


----------



## SkyFurCreations (Mar 2, 2016)

Haha, this was settled a while ago, still, my answer is... (for others who have the same question)

GOOD IDEA BECAUSE: Smells Good

BAD IDEA BECAUSE: You would most likely be spraying over a bad smell, which is NEVER good. You would most likely use way too much. You would probably spray multiple times before washing the fursuit. you would probably get the impression that it is an actual fix to a problem, instead of an extremely temporary solution. It's not even designed for this purpose.

The only acceptable condition to use Fabreeze is if you are at a convention and your suit has a mild musty smell to it, and you NEED to hide it for that day or two, even then you should spray lightly, otherwise you need to just go as a partial. And if your suit stinks on day 1 of the convention, you were neglectful from the start and you shouldn't even attend. Be responsible and CLEAN your suit and your body BEFORE AND AFTER the convention.


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Mar 12, 2016)

Never fabreeze, lysol, or any aerosol cleaner. It dosen't actually clean your suit, and errods the foam in your head and it'll eventually rip. I "cleaned" my head with lysol for years and look what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (sorry if pic dosen't work)

Now I use a rubbing alcohol/ water mix (about half and half) in a spray bottle. Cleans it well and leaves zero residue or odors, and it's safe for foam.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 12, 2016)

Actually, End Bac II was the best one suggested at many a fursuiting panel, back in the day. It's made in the USA by SC Johnson but it's getting harder to find because of products like Febreeze. I found it at Wally*mart some years back but they quit carrying it. It's available on Amazon, only if you want a case of it. Gah. I may have to buy that case, since I have only one full can left. Not cheap.


----------



## Nao (Mar 18, 2016)

I use Wash Your Paws fursuit spray, alcohol and Folex. I don't use anything else and my fursuits still smell good and are still fluffy as when I got them new


----------



## Nao (Mar 18, 2016)

Don't ever use Febreze because it will ruin your fursuit


----------

